# Tier- 4 Student Visa



## vana11 (Jun 7, 2017)

Hi! 

I am International student and have recently got an offer for a course from one of the foremost universities in the UK who will issue me with a CAS number for a Tier-4 Visa. I have an issue that my passport is expiring on February 2018 and I will be joining the September 2017 Session this year. I know that to apply for a visa there should be a six months validity though I have eight months as of now. 

I had a few queries - 

1. Will the CAS be issued on my current passport number which is about to expire next year? If yes, then, when my new passport is issued would there be a mismatch between the CAS against the old passport and the new one for the visa?

2. I will have to let my university know about the passport number I want my CAS number issued to. Should I send them the present one? I have to apply for the Visa by July at the latest to be on time. 

Getting a new passport would take me around the second/third week of July > then send to the University to issue a CAS which would again take some time > (July last week) and the whole process would reach till August. I have to join school by the last week of September and reach there at least a week for accommodation. 

I am really worried. I would be really grateful if any one can help me with some information.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

CAS number is specific to your application, not to your passport. All you get in your passport is 30-day sticker (vignette), and you need to collect your biometric residence permit (BRP) from post office or university on arrival, which alone contains full visa details, which you need to show to your university. 
When your passport nears expiry, renew it, and just take both passport and BRP for travels.


----------



## vana11 (Jun 7, 2017)

*Travel*

Thanks a lot for the advice. That was really helpful!  As you said we need to carry the passport along with the BRP for travel, do you mean moving around the city or elsewhere in the UK? 

Also, if I still apply for a new passport in July and apply in August for the Visa, do you have an idea about the time frame a Tier-4 visa might take? For a tourist Visa for the UK it had taken me around 15 working days to obtain a general one. I heard during summers it is very busy.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

No, only for international travels.
Just check the UKVI guide to processing time, but it's a historical snapshot and the peak time for student visa is in the summer.


----------



## waqasrafiq (Jul 3, 2017)

*Advise needed urgent*



Joppa said:


> No, only for international travels.
> Just check the UKVI guide to processing time, but it's a historical snapshot and the peak time for student visa is in the summer.


Hey everyone
I have just received an email that case is not straight forward as it would take time.I read on forums if this comes ECO calls for second interview.Is it for sure he calls for second interview as I already gave interview when filing visa at 20 June.
I am a returning UK Student .Immigration history is clear no issues.
Completed level 4-5-6 and 7 and now going for MBA.Have completed all the given diplomas on time and returned to Pakistan in march before visa expired to extend it for september intake.Can anyone give any advise please.

Tier 4
Applied 20 June
Acknowledgement received 28 June
Second Email Unfortunately 3 July.

Please advise me.
Thanks


----------



## vana11 (Jun 7, 2017)

*Visa Process*



Joppa said:


> No, only for international travels.
> Just check the UKVI guide to processing time, but it's a historical snapshot and the peak time for student visa is in the summer.



Hi Joppa,

Thank you for the help  I got my passport issue resolved and have a new passport now. I am yet to get my CAS from the university. I am now in the process of applying for a Tier 4 visa. I have two specific questions with regard to filling the application. 

1. Funds to cover costs: My husband is supporting me financially with all possible costs related to my studies. I have my funds divided between his and my account. Lets say I have almost half the funds in mine and the rest his. I am planning to show both our statements. While applying, I find a question of - 'Do you have money in your name' - For a Yes or No. The thing is I have part in mine and part his. For a 'No' - I have to confirm my relationship with my legal guardian/parent/husband (for which I have a court marriage certificate)

My question is how should I go about answering this checkbox as I have both the conditions applicable.

2. Tier 4 Dependant Visa: At present, we do not have a requirement of a Tier 4 Dependant visa or might not completely need it also in future, as my husband is okay with visiting me with a Tourist visa during my studies. Just in case he wants to use a dependant later instead of a tourist, do I have to mention in my application now itself that I am going to take a dependant along with me. There is a question at the start of the application form if I am going alone or with a dependant. We do have funds covering both our costs as of now.


----------



## vana11 (Jun 7, 2017)

Joppa said:


> No, only for international travels.
> Just check the UKVI guide to processing time, but it's a historical snapshot and the peak time for student visa is in the summer.



Additional information : Both of us have a Tourist visa for UK as we had visited UK recently for a vacation for travel and visiting friends. Hence have a validity till the end of this year.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

#1 If you have joint account, the funds are split 50-50 and you can answer Yes to the question. If the account is wholly in his name, answer No and give details of relationship.
#2 Don't say anything about your husband as possible dependant as it's not relevant to your application.


----------



## vana11 (Jun 7, 2017)

*Cancelling previous visa*



Joppa said:


> #1 If you have joint account, the funds are split 50-50 and you can answer Yes to the question. If the account is wholly in his name, answer No and give details of relationship.
> #2 Don't say anything about your husband as possible dependant as it's not relevant to your application.



Thank you Joppa. 
1. No we do not have joint accounts and our funds are split in our independent accounts. I am planning to include our marriage certificate as proof of relationship and his bank statements. But in the portal we can answer either yes or no to 'Funds wholly in your name.' My answer here is both yes and no in the present situation. So should I answer No and add his details?

2. No. There is no plan as him being a possible dependant due to his work commitments. I had just enquired for information 

I have another question which has come up recently. I currently hold a Visit visa for UK as we had gone for a vacation to the UK. It still has a validity for a few more months. Do we have to cancel our travel visa/ any other visas to apply for a Tier 4 visa?


----------



## vana11 (Jun 7, 2017)

*Notarised Documents*

Hi Joppa, 

Sorry I have two more questions 

1. For how many months do we need to show our bank statements? 

2. Do I have to get the statement from my husband that he is supporting me with the funds notarised from the court?


----------

